# Best Budget Table saw



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2008)

My table saw just bit the big one and I am looking for a replacement. I am looking for something with a solid fence and a blade that stays aligned for a long time. I was looking at the Ridgid contractor mobile saw as my best bet, but wanted a little input before I decided.


----------



## modelcitizen (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought a JET after several positive reviews on amazon, but I don't like it at all. 

So you cross that off your list!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

This is one time I'd suggest Craftsman. They have a 10" portable that's not half bad. The fence can be finicky but other than that, it's pretty solid for $250. Or if you're budget allows, the Dewalt 745 has always gotten pretty good reviews.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hitachi.........................:thumbsup:


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I have the Ridgid TS3650 and it compares well to saws I've used that cost almost twice as much. Best stock fence I've ever seen on a saw in the price range. I've heard nothing but good about the TS2400 portable, as well, though I haven't had a chance to use one. Grizzly builds some great saws for a decent price, too.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i got a ProTech $40 cheapie that i still use the h3ll out of after 5 years... i know it'll fry and die soon, but hey, it's paid for itself.
i have a bigger/better 10" TS, but that's another story.

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

modelcitizen said:


> I bought a JET after several positive reviews on amazon, but I don't like it at all.
> 
> So you cross that off your list!


You gotta qualify a statement like that! :huh: What don't you like about the Jet that another saw offers? Jet is one of the best manufacturers of stationary power tools there is, and they shouldn't be crossed off anybody's list.

I've had a Jet contractor tablesaw for several years and can tell you that it is incredibly precise, reliable, dead flat, plenty powerful, etc. I use the heck out of it and wouldn't trade if for anything but a larger cabinet saw. 

The Ridgid saw gets good reviews. I don't care for the webbed table on them, which makes them less than adequate for many woodworking purposes. Accessories for them are more limited due to their proprietary design which is less modular than more traditional contractor saws (aftermarket fences, zero clearance inserts, etc.). If you're a serious woodworker I wouldn't give it a look. For a hobbyist or contractor, they'll do great work.

I'd strongly recommend a Delta, Jet, or Powermatic contractor saw. Either of those three will be solid performers.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Grizzly has excellent products as well, and have saws in nearly every price point. They'll be cheaper than the big name brands for basically comparable products.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I have Ridgid and like it just fine. I like the portability of the saw. I was also considering the Dewalt before I made my purchase. But the built in stand on the Ridged is what won me over. 

The saw has plenty of power for a portable table saw. At $500 bucks it is a little more costly than some of the others. (that was a few years ago when I purchased mine) But I think it is money well spent.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

slightly off topic for this thread, but i too like my rigid planer. rigid (made in taiwan) must insist on better standards/testing than companies based in mainland china. the planer has worked for me for years and all i've ever had to do is change knives occasionally. any way to sharpen these things accurately? dunno what to do with the old knives otherwise.....

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> any way to sharpen these things accurately?


Sure, but you'd have quite an investment in a slow speed wet sharpening system and a jointer/planer blade jig. I throw mine out and buy new ones!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah, but the wife never throws anything away.....

DM


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

A handful of old jointer/planer blades, some hardwood scraps, a few rivets, a little effort and creativity, and you'll have one heck of a nice set of steak knives....:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmm, double-edged steak knives......

DM


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2008)

talking about planners, I was looking at a planner to make some cutting boards, ect. Eventually I would like to get a decent planner to make my own custom molding in my rehabs, but that is most likely a year or two down the road and my workshop currently is not big enough to have an area dedicated to a bench planner, has anyone ever had any luck with cheaper handheld planners for things such as cutting boards ect. I was thinking about getting a cheap one to play with, but if I can not get the results that I am looking for I wont even bother.


----------



## jensenconstruction (Jun 6, 2006)

After burning out two Hitachi's on jobs we switched to the Ridgid and haven't looked back. It's well built, cuts straight and handles all the abuse we throw at it.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Love my Ridgid*

I have a Ridgid portable table saw. In my opinion it is great! Straight cuts, doesn't ever bog down, portable and light enough to move when I need to get it some place else. 

That being said it does have some drawbacks. Its not a cabinet saw, if you are trying to making fine furniture your not going to get the cuts you require, but its not made for that either. I personally dont like the fence, its not as rock solid as I would like so I end up checking it after every cut to make sure its still correct. But for ripping plywood and doing those complex double mitered cuts that only a table saw can really do it works great! Fits in my small workshop (aka the garage) and folds up when the wife needs to pull her car in. :thumbup:


----------



## jpfreak33 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am glad I found this thread, I am looking for a new saw as well and am looking at the RIDGID TS2410LS. It will be used mostly for home improvement repairs but I will be making some basic furniture with it, nothing to complex, just some craftsman style book cases and night stands.
I am more confident going with this RIDGID now after reading this thread


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

the rack and pinion fence system on the dewalts is nice and any saw with a riving knife setup would be worth looking into


----------



## jpfreak33 (Jan 29, 2009)

Questions about a couple different Ridgid saws. I am comparing these two saws. What are your thoughts??
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...502949+10139016&marketID=139&locStoreNum=3833

and

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...tId=100642039&N=10000003+90139+529793#reviews

I do not NEED a job site saw, but being able to move it from my garage to my basement with the seasons would be a nice feature.
*
NEVERMIND*
Just found out the Shipping on the recon one is $211!! You can get a new one for $100 cheaper then the recon. I have no idea why they do that


----------

